# Business Cards (let's see 'em!)



## Jill (Jun 14, 2007)

Okay, I know it hasn't been all that long since we shared our business cards, but Janine at Trinity Acres just re-designed mine and I am so proud of them -- I've got to show them to you all




AND would love to see your own business cards!!!

Jill


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice card Jill. Here is mine that I made through VistaPrint


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jun 14, 2007)

JillI really like them. I know this is kinda tacky but do you mind telling me how much they cost to do the background picture in them like that? and where you got them done?


----------



## Tami (Jun 14, 2007)

I have to redo mine but for now here is what I have.


----------



## Leeana (Jun 14, 2007)

Tami this might be kind of a odd question, but are you related to any Zimmermans in Ohio? I know a whole family of Zimmermans here in NW Ohio and one was actually my Ag. Advisor for four years.





I need to get some of my own business cards done, any other good sites or places to get some made?

Jill that looks awsome!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jun 14, 2007)

I design and print all our business cards, but with my boyfriends busy business, dealing with our magazine/website/and graphics, my farm stuff has been put aside. So I have nothing updated to show everyone, but I just wanted to say I love everyones, nice job..


----------



## wwminis (Jun 14, 2007)

I designed and printed these myself! :aktion033:

Bill


----------



## sfmini (Jun 14, 2007)

I designed mine using Vistaprint and am very happy with the results. I get lots of compliments on them and they were cheap as well.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's two that I've come up with for our farm, can't decide if I like them to begin with or which one.. lol


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Jun 15, 2007)

Lucky C - the second one is much more eye appealing! The first one to me, is too busy, my eyes focus on the swirls and not the letters! =)


----------



## Jill (Jun 15, 2007)

Great cards so far people! I like them all







And, I agree with Stephanie, I like Lucky C's second one the best! My new cards should get here today (Vista Print did the printing) and I'm excited to have them for a show this weekend.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Jun 15, 2007)

I know I REALLY need to get mine re-done - I home made mine a year ago and they still have an old quote, my old program, and my old website on them LOL no one would find me if I handed one of those out except by my phone #!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice new card, Jill!

Here is our current business card which Mike designed 2 years ago. I know he's been working on new ones, but I don't have a preview yet.


----------



## Reble (Jun 15, 2007)

Great Business Cards, so many different ones.

These are two I did myself and Had Vista Print them up for me.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jun 16, 2007)

I *LOVE* Business cards! Here are a few of the cards I've designed (yes, 4 of them are mine!)



:

Our Arabians:






Personal home cards:






Honeypony Miniatures:






My Web design biz:






Trainer Joel White:






Johnny Johnston Photography:


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jun 16, 2007)

Here are the regular and post card size cards I did for Alison and Briarwood Minis. I have done a few others and am still working on my own.


----------



## Chamomile (Jun 16, 2007)

Here is my business card. It was designed by Janine of Trinity Acres also! She did my logo too. I just love her work!! She is busy designing a business card for my husband as well =)






And a work up of my husbands... The first one...






and the second one...






We are thinking we like the first one's logo with the second ones writing... does that make sense?


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jun 19, 2007)

This is mine. I designed and executed it myself. I am a graphic artist and can do the same for you! :bgrin

Visit my website!


----------



## RedWagon (Jun 19, 2007)

I love looking at everyone's business cards! They're all great! I designed mine and printed them using VistaPrint.


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 19, 2007)

nice cards everyone! Lucky C, the first thing I thought when I looked at your logo is that you ought to turn that horseshoe sideways to turn it into the C!!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 19, 2007)

> Lucky C, the first thing I thought when I looked at your logo is that you ought to turn that horseshoe sideways to turn it into the C!!!


hehe I've thought about that too.. I'm still working on it to try and incorporate it onto the business card with the boys' pics


----------

